# What is your favorite non-MMA sporting event or stretch of games?



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Besides anything MMA related, what event or more specifically your favorite stretch of a couple days. For example I love the first 4 days of the NCAA basketball tournament. That first Thursday-Sunday where it goes from 64 teams to 16. 

Try and keep it specific like the opening round or Championship round of a specific tournament or event.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

The UEFA champions league playoffs. Of course they stretch over months.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> The UEFA champions league playoffs. Of course they stretch over months.


Do you have a particular favorite stretch? Perhaps the begging when there is hope for everyone? Maybe the end where you know who is in it and what is on the line?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Probably the final 16 round, as soon as the group phase stops. I don't really have a stake in the CL since my club is as far from championship material as Sharknado from an Oscar so I enjoy the games and occasionally root against Bayern.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Probably the final 16 round, as soon as the group phase stops. I don't really have a stake in the CL since my club is as far from championship material as Sharknado from an Oscar so I enjoy the games and occasionally root against Bayern.


I know the feeling, Oklahoma has never won a NCAA title in basketball. I think they have made it to the title game twice but the last time that happened I was 2 years old. There are plenty of years they don't even make the tournament. But it's still fun to watch. They will be in it this year but they have no realistic chance to win it all. Sweet 16 would probably be the best possible outcome for them this season.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I use to watch NBA religiously. NBA all star weekend!

Strangely I didn't get into NCAA too much. Wayyy too many colleges to keep track of.


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

Love Soccer. Probably would play soccer if I wouldn't do MMA.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

No_Mercy said:


> I use to watch NBA religiously. NBA all star weekend!
> 
> Strangely I didn't get into NCAA too much. Wayyy too many colleges to keep track of.


I like the Christmas Day games they have in the NBA. The NBA playoffs are always fun IMO.

I love the World Cup when it comes to soccer. I don't get into club soccer but I enjoy the International games.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

RBS 6 Nations. Rugby Championship. Rugby World Cup. Pro 12. Super Rugby. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

My post in the WAYDRN is what inspired this thread. That post probably fits better here...so I'll copy and paste it now 


Can't wait for March Madness. I took off work on Thursday and Friday like I always do so I don't miss any of the early buzzer beaters. When I was younger I use to get a poster of the whole bracket and put it on the back of my door and every morning me and my dad would go through and fill out the winners from the day before. 
I was even lucky enough that 1 time when I was like 8 years old my dad let me miss school and took me to NCAA tourney games that were being played in OKC. I saw Oklahoma St beat New Mexico St and Tulsa upset UCLA. This was back when Big Country was playing for Oklahoma State. Not that any of you probably know what I'm talking about lol

Found a news article from the Tulsa-UCLA game. Happened in 1994.
http://news.google.com/newspapers?n...o9iAAAAIBAJ&sjid=7XcNAAAAIBAJ&pg=2481,5676425

not to get too sappy buy my dad died when I was a Jr in High School so the NCAA tourney has a special place in my heart.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

First day of the NFL season, plus you have the free Red Zone coverage.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

John8204 said:


> First day of the NFL season, plus you have the free Red Zone coverage.


When all the teams still have hope. Dallas Cowboys are always relevant week 1 lol


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I probably won't be posting here as much during baseball season.
Baseball is the only sport I watch as much, if not more than MMA. 
My husband and I keep MLB network on non stop.

I'm pretty much impossible to get out of the house once October and the MLB playoffs roll around.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

TanyaJade said:


> I probably won't be posting here as much during baseball season.
> Baseball is the only sport I watch as much, if not more than MMA.
> My husband and I keep MLB network on non stop.
> 
> I'm pretty much impossible to get out of the house once October and the MLB playoffs roll around.


Who is your team? I'm a Texas Rangers fan. Up until a couple years ago I never could have imaged the Rangers ever seriously contending for a Championship. Another one of those things, I wish my dad was around to see them make the World Series, he never would have believed it. I was actually at Nolan Ryan's last game he ever played when I was a kid. I still have a baseball they gave out during the game with his picture on it.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Hockey playoffs.

I also enjoy the first weekend of the nfl playoffs when there are a ton of games on.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

OU said:


> When all the teams still have hope. Dallas Cowboys are always relevant week 1 lol


Cowboys have been relevant week 17 the last three seasons...they've failed to be relevant week 18 but hey...I'm a Jets fan.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

John8204 said:


> Cowboys have been relevant week 17 the last three seasons...they've failed to be relevant week 18 but hey...I'm a Jets fan.


Yeah but week 1 we are Super Bowl bound! Week 17 it's usually hoping they can just win 1 more game to make the playoffs...of course they always lose that game. :thumbsdown:

I was at the last game of the year vs the Eagles last season. Got tickets for Christmas. Too bad Romo was injured.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

1)NFl... I love it, but it hurts being a Lions fan.
2)MLB...Tigers Fan:thumb01:
3)NBA...

I also watch all college sports besides Hockey.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

TheNinja said:


> 1)NFl... I love it, but it hurts being a Lions fan.
> 2)MLB...Tigers Fan:thumb01:
> 3)NBA...
> 
> I also watch all college sports besides Hockey.


Thanks for Prince Fielder


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Sports are for nerds............


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

OU said:


> Who is your team? I'm a Texas Rangers fan. Up until a couple years ago I never could have imaged the Rangers ever seriously contending for a Championship. Another one of those things, I wish my dad was around to see them make the World Series, he never would have believed it. I was actually at Nolan Ryan's last game he ever played when I was a kid. I still have a baseball they gave out during the game with his picture on it.


Diamondbacks.

Goldschmidt baby!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

TheNinja said:


> 1)NFl... I love it, but it hurts being a Lions fan.
> 2)MLB...Tigers Fan:thumb01:
> 3)NBA...
> 
> I also watch all college sports besides Hockey.


Yeah...no matter what, whenever I try to bail on the lions I always get pulled back in. Even when I lived in California I'd get up early to watch them lose. 

The Tigers are good man, they had it rough last year with JV hurt but they are a hell of a lot better than they used to be. 

Don't get me started on the pistons I think I was in high school the last time they made the playoffs or actually won anything. 

OU see how much you ejoy Fielder when he disappears in the playoffs like he always has.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Yeah...no matter what, whenever I try to bail on the lions I always get pulled back in. Even when I lived in California I'd get up early to watch them lose.
> 
> The Tigers are good man, they had it rough last year with JV hurt but they are a hell of a lot better than they used to be.
> 
> ...


Thankfully Texas is a hitters park. Hopefully big boy can occasionally get it over that wall.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I used to love the NFL and kept up with the MLB as well. Ive been a Chiefs and Royals fan for most of my life, so it is tough to last an entire season most years (I don't know if I can ever watch the Chiefs play again after they blew a freaking 28 point third quarter lead in the playoffs this year).


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

This is an easy answer for me.

FIFA World Cup.

It only comes every 4 years and lasts for a month.

Favourite stretch would be the group the stage.

The whole country goes nuts when England is playing and theres no better excuse than to go to the pub and watch the match.

FAO - Dana White. You think MMA is bigger than Soccer in Brazil. Take note this summer as Brazil is hosting the World Cup Finals, prepare to be humbled.


----------

